# Looking to sell Series 3 TiVo w/Lifetime Service



## speedy2 (Aug 19, 2002)

I have a TiVo Series 3 with lifetime service for sale. It has the remote and power cord with it. Forgot to mention it has a 750 GB HDD upgrade, TiVo bluetooth slide remote, Wireless G TiVo adapter, HDMI cable and a 1 TB WD DVR expander with it. Everything works.

http://cgi.ebay.com/TiVo-Series-3-L...264?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1d2549c0


----------



## tracker_1 (May 11, 2008)

$200


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

and how much do charge to ship to 80003?


----------



## speedy2 (Aug 19, 2002)

replaytv said:


> and how much do charge to ship to 80003?


The model number is TCD648250B and to ship 25.00 UPS ground.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

still for sale?


----------



## speedy2 (Aug 19, 2002)

It has been sold.


----------

